# Eaton, OH - 9wk old puppies



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

We have five 9 week old German Shepherd pups who were surrendered by their owner. Each pup is very sweet and playful. We have 3 males and 2 females. 

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12815335

HUMANE SOCIETY OF PREBLE COUNTY 
951 S. Barron Street 
Eaton, OH 45320
Phone: 937-456-PETS (7387)
Fax: 937-456-7399
Hours: 11 am to 6 pm - Monday thru Thursday
11 am to 4 pm - Friday and Saturday. 
We are closed on Sundays.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I am wondering if I should have posted these guys in Non-Urgent?


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Is it me ,or do these babies look small for 9 weeks? My father in law just got a 9 week old pb gs pup that is 28 lbs.I know the father was about 120,and the mom 90/95.Well anyhow,was just wondering about thier size.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing.

We have puppies that will be 6 weeks old tomorrow and they are bigger than these babies.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Honestly the look closer to 4-5 weeks old to me. Unless it is an old picture or a really bad camera angle.


----------



## Steffanie (Oct 1, 2005)

Man, I wish I lived closer to all these high-kill shelters, I would constantly be pullin those gorgeous Sheps out of there.

My brother has been looking for a female German Shepherd pup(<6mths), but they never end up in shelters out here, and when they do they're gone the day they become available no matter what age. If only I could poof one of those babies here.

Hopefully they'll get good homes. All of them.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

1 puppy has been adopted and 3 others are adoption pending!


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> Quote:I am wondering if I should have posted these guys in Non-Urgent?


Since it looks like they are in a non-urgent shelter I will move the thread.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## lostangl (Jul 15, 2002)

I wish I was closer! I am looking for a new puppy.


----------



## LUV_GSDs (Oct 22, 2006)

I just looked a photo of my GSD at about 9 weeks and she was hugh compared to these pups.


----------



## vcroft (Jan 15, 2009)

If there were people to help with transport to FL, I would definitely bring one home!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Have you checked out Petfinder for your area? It seems like there are tons of GSDs in need in Florida.







All ages...all conditions...so sad.


----------

